# un grand coup



## valenca

Salve a tutti,
sto cercando di tradurre la frase: ' J'ai rougi un grand coup'  ma non riesco a trovare un'espressione che renda bene l'intensità dell' "arrossire"
Mi viene solo da pensare a 'Sono diventato viola per la vergogna'
Ogni vostro consiglio e suggerimento mi sarà utile!
Grazie in anticipo a tutti!!


----------



## matoupaschat

Salvo "diventare tutto rosso in viso", non vedo niente di "attuale".


----------



## valenca

Grazie mille! Ma questo 'un grand coup' a cosa fa riferimento?


----------



## Corsicum

Un grand coup = soudain et important … rapide d’un coup.
Il y aurait peut être d’autres expressions ?
_arrossire, avvampare, __imporporarsi, __vergogna avvampo_
_accendersi, bruciare divampando; ardere vivamente_
_*avvampò in viso per la vergogna*_
http://www.treccani.it/vocabolario/avvampare/


----------



## valenca

Grazie Corsicum! Scriverò : 'Sono avvampato'
Merci!


----------



## matoupaschat

Pensavo che questa parola fosse "superata"... Ma allora, "una vampata di rossore" si usa tuttora?


----------



## valenca

Sí, si usa ancora. A un livello di linguaggio leggermente 'sostenuto', in ogni caso non troppo 'familiare'


----------



## matoupaschat

Grazie e buona giornata!


----------



## valenca

Grazie a voi e buona giornata anche a te!


----------

